# manual 4x4 kit for brute for sale



## lifeat150mph (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm sure there is a thread out there but can't find it looking to purchase a kit for me and a buddy any help would be great


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

3 conversions I know of 
Storgi
Rmax
An some one from LA but have o info on them


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

I think Storgi is me, but it is Sgroi.

Sold on ebay for $299 
 Kawasaki Brute Force Prairie Mechanical 4WD Electronic Actuator Replacement Kit | eBay


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry about that bud never was much on spelling


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

No problem its not an easy last name haha


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 28, 2013)

any videos of how it works?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

No I haven't got a video


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

scarecrow said:


> any videos of how it works?


Funny you ask, about a week ago I set up a you tube page and have been trying to put together a installation video and how it works video. Should have it done with in the next two weeks. :bigok:


----------



## fignbreadman (Jul 24, 2014)

*Manual 4WD kit for Brute Force*

Available on Ebay by Sgroi Innovations. It's called the Sure 4 great kit, lifetime warranty. Check the reviews.


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

I know this is late but check out the video of the manual 4wd in action!

https://youtu.be/mK_HS5MranY


----------

